# Silver screens, external, thermal for A Class - Adria Vision



## wilse (Aug 10, 2007)

Hi folks

Does anyone know if you can buy silver screens [others are available ] preferably external ones... for an A Class - Adria Vision?

Or is possible for me to source the material to make my own??

I would like to source the matt type silvery fabric like genuine silver screens use.

w


----------



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

Hi

Ive been having the same problem myself. Im looking for a set of external screens for our Burstner Elegance 821g. As you can get them with or without both front cab doors or even either or it seems you cant get screens for them.

If you do know where to get the material I would also be intrested

Andy


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

Try here

http://www.motorcaravanning.co.uk/shopuk/silver_screens_isomat_a.htm

or here

https://sslrelay.com/olearymotorhom...hopdata/?main_url=product_overview.shopscript
under "Screens blinds & curtains"

Trevor


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

The Adria Vision and Burstner Elegance versions are available from the German manufacturers Kantop Isomatten....

http://www.kantop-isomatten.de/Webshop/index.htm

...then click on 'Integra', and 'iso-außen' from the blue navigation bar on the left.

Vancomfort are agents for the above company and although not on their current list, they might be able to get some for you, they have always been very helpful to me in the past.

http://www.vancomfort.co.uk/IsomattenInsulationExternalScreens.htm

Pete


----------

